# horizontal vert spinning



## Saldaw (May 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onv0BvnmZoQ


----------



## Ringsixty (May 8, 2012)

Kool....


----------



## Saldaw (May 8, 2012)

yeah its like a 360 degree SOG

www.omegagarden.com


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 9, 2012)

I want one of those trailers. Probably only costs 50 or 60gs.


----------



## Saldaw (May 12, 2012)

well medical growers should consider this, seems like a good way to make monehh


----------



## iPurpleSticky (May 12, 2012)

I bet you could build one for a lot cheaper than its offered. I guess the only benefit ofnthisnsystem is that the light hits the plants at a more natural angle and would eliminate the one sided bud growth that you see in a vertical setup. 

I bet you could build a wooden "cylinder" and rig up a motor on a timer. You may be able to use a spinning Christmas tree display stand to turn it slowly. 

Its an interesting setup, but it seems like it requires a bunch of expensive components when compared to a vertical setup.


----------



## azryda420 (May 26, 2012)

I think the average joe with use of average methods and average could be just as productive. It is an awesome concept though and probably yields great results.


----------



## BearDown! (May 30, 2012)

so your link took me on a big lebowski ride of research for the last 4 hrs... the woman is like wtf. come to bed allready...lamo


----------

